# HELP - My 90 Max P/W and Seatbelts Quit



## chuckw68 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yesterday my P/W windows & Seatbelts just quit, I checked the fuses and nothing is blown - can anyone help???


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

chuckw68 said:


> Yesterday my P/W windows & Seatbelts just quit, I checked the fuses and nothing is blown - can anyone help???



The seatbelt systems are under a lifetime warranty from nissan...They should fix it for free at the dealer...Don't let them try to screw you over..


----------

